

Give Your Intellect a Boost — Just Say Yes to Doing the Right Drugs - edw519
http://www.wired.com/medtech/health/magazine/16-05/gs_05drugs

======
mlinsey
Finally, Wired Magazine lives up to its name!

------
tedhaile
I have always been fascinated by the laundry list of side effects for
prescription drugs in commercials, but this one clearly takes the cake ...
Angina, nausea, wheezing, belching, coma

------
icey
In summation: "What about all the _good_ things Meth has done?"

~~~
jfoutz
well... off the top of my head,
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Erd%C5%91s#Mathematical_wo...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Erd%C5%91s#Mathematical_work)

~~~
mynameishere
Did he take meth or just amphetamines (Benzedrine or whatever)? Meth is pretty
nasty:

[http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=meth+bugs](http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=meth+bugs)

I'm surprised they didn't list Heroin or LSD or pot, which seemed to help
artists. Seemed, anyway.

~~~
LPTS
Some people will claim that psychedelics improve creativity. I am one of them.
But psychedelics improve creativity by giving people synesthesia, providing
years worth of very clear detached associative thinking in hours, and by
cleaning out the crud in your psychology so psychological defense mechanisms
don't stop you from seeing clearly. I think psilocybin is a better choice for
using psychedelics for creativity than LSD, because psilocybin lasts half as
long, and so the experience is less likely to be stressful.

Pot changes the perception of time and space, which changes the perception of
music, for the better. As Bill Hicks says, if you don't think drugs have done
good things, take all your CD's and burn them.

With heroin and successful artists, I think a different type of thing is going
on. I think people who are highly sensitive are both better artists, and also
more likely to carry around pain and to be aware of the pain around them. They
are drawn to heroin because they carry more of the pain around them, and they
are good artists because they are highly sensitive. Some people experience
vivid musical hallucinations while on opiates, but one has to be predisposed
to it. The composer Berlioz used a lot of opium remedies for tooth pain, for
example, and much of his music is influenced by musical hallucinations while
on opiates. Or, the seventies.

Lest I sound too much like some Timothy Leary hack, let me also say drugs can
only enhance your creativity if they do not become such a big part of your
life that you act on the ideas you have. Let me also say that creativity
requires no drugs. It's perfectly doable to be maximally creative and not use
any drugs.

------
nazgulnarsil
DMT, the guys who won the nobel for discovering the DNA molecule admitted to
using it and said it's not that uncommon in the scientific community.

